# card canyon archery range



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

can someone tell me if you can pay a fee to shoot at the rage up card canyon just east of logan or do you have to be a member? thanks


----------



## jestanw01 (Jul 2, 2013)

There is a box up there to pay the $5 fee but from what I understand it is for a guest that is with a member, I know alot of people who are not members that go shoot the range often. I assume if you're honest and pay the fee I don't see them saying anything to you about shooting there. You will have to walk from the gate without a membership but it is not far and not a bad little hike, a hike this time of year isn't a bad thing is it? There are no range maps so if you've never been up there it might be a little challenging finding where to go to get to the next target. Just follow trails and look for targets. Going with someone who has been might save a lot of time looking for targets so you'll have more time shooting them. This is one of my favorite ranges to shoot.


----------

